# Pc aufrüsten - 500 - 750 euro



## chokee (22. August 2016)

*Pc aufrüsten - 500 - 750 euro*

Mahlzeit,

erstmal zu meinem jetzigen verbauten stuff.

HD 6950
8gb ddr
fx 8320 
asrock 970 pro 3
gehäuse zalman z9

würde 500 - 750 euro investieren.

grafik karten technisch tendiere ich zu einer rx 480 8gb.
falls es nötig ist würde ich mir noch ein neuen prozessor dazu kaufen, falls dieser nicht genügt.
evtl auch ein neues board?
mehr ddr ist auch willkommen

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

Nen besseren Prozessor für Dein Board gibt es nicht, jedenfalls keinen, der sich lohnt. Entweder du belässt es erstmal bei ner neuen Grafikkarte und schaust, ob es Dir reicht, oder aber du steigst auf Intel um. Da hast du zwar je nach Spiel keinen nennenswerten Vorteil, manchmal aber durchaus deutlich mehr FPS.

Damit du kein neues RAM brauchst, wäre der Sockel 1150 ein guter Tipp. Entweder ein Core i5-4460 für 175€ oder ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für 255€, der ist wie ein i7, beherrscht also 8 Threads, und kostet aber weniger als ein "echter" i7. Für beide CPUs reicht ein Board für 60-90€ locker aus. Und das RAM kannst Du dann behalten. Dann bist du bei ca 230 bis 320€. Mit Grafikkarte also ca 500-610€. Da wären sogar noch locker 8GB mehr RAM drin, und eine SSD, die ich Dir auch dringend raten würde, wenn du noch keine hast - die kosten nur noch 40€ für 120GB, was für Windows und alles alltägliche locker reicht.


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Der FX-8320 ist vlt. nicht der ideale Spieleprozessor, aber eigentlich schnell genug. Falls du mit FullHD auf (sehr) hoch zufrieden bist, 
würde ich erst mal nur die Grafikkarte wechseln, die RX480 ist gut, und dann entscheiden, ob mir die Performance reicht.


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

was meinst du mit ram? ich kann doch mein ram erweitern durch größere riegel oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> was meinst du mit ram? ich kann doch mein ram erweitern durch größere riegel oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


 ja genau. Was meintest du denn, was ich meinte? ^^  Ich schrieb nur, dass du - WENN du eine neue CPU willst, die wirklich nennenswert mehr Leistung bringt - den Sockel wechseln musst. Und dann eben Intel Sockel 1150, weil der auch DDR3 nutzt und du Dein RAM behalten kannst. Der neuere Sockel 1151 ist nämlic für DDR4 ausgelegt, dann müsstest du auch neues RAM kaufen. 

Und dass du weitere 8GB anschaffen kannst, das würde ich unabhängig von einem eventuellen CPU-Wechsel vorschlagen.


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

achso okay, ne hab falsch verstanden 
vielen dank dir. ich schaue mir mal ein paar sachen an und überlege dann. gibts es sonst noch welche alternativen?

edit: ist ein Core i5-4460 für 175€ oder ein Xeon E3-1231 deutlich besser als ein fx 8320?


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Alternativ könntest du dir eine gebrauchte Workstation holen, wie heute in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen, und dazu eine RX480 holen.
Aber da dein Unterbau nicht so alt wie der von Stryker ist, könntest du dir die Mehrkosten ja auch sparen und nächstes Jahr gucken, was AMDs Zen kann.

Also, mit den durchschnittlichen Bildraten des FX-8320 lässt sich sehr gut spielen. Allerdings ist es so, dass Intel-Prozessoren idR vor allem die höheren Minima liefern.
D.h., meistens fallen mit Intel-Prozessoren die Bildwiederholraten nicht soweit ab, dass sich das Spiel unrund anfühlen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> achso okay, ne hab falsch verstanden
> vielen dank dir. ich schaue mir mal ein paar sachen an und überlege dann. gibts es sonst noch welche alternativen?
> 
> edit: ist ein Core i5-4460 für 175€ oder ein Xeon E3-1231 deutlich besser als ein fx 8320?


 wie svd sagte: du hast zwar bei den maximalen oder durchschnittlichen FPS-Werten des Spiele vlt je nach dem, welches Spiel es ist, keinen sooo großen Vorteil, aber oft bei den Minimal-Werten, also weniger Starke "Einbrüche". Im Durchschnitt wäre ein i5-4460 aber durchaus 20-30% schneller als Deine CPU. Es ist halt so: wenn die Grafikkarte gut genug ist, dann wird auch Deine CPU zB 70 FPS bringen, und dann hast du mit nem core i5 eben sogar 80-90 FPS. Und wenn Du mit dem AMD nur 40 FPS hast, wirst du mit nem core i5 halt eher 50 FPS haben. 

Sehr schwer zu sagen, ob sich eine CPU da wirklich "lohnt".


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

das mit der workstation klingt sehr interessant. inwiefern lohnt sich sowas`?
also würde es dann doch sinn machen erst mal "nur" eine neue graka zu kaufen...


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Die hat auf jeden Fall Priorität. Die HD6950 ist einfach zu langsam. 

Aber weil der Rest eben noch okay ist, würde ich die Grafikkarte zuerst kaufen und testen, ja.
Einen neuen Unterbau kannst du dir bei Unzufriedenheit noch immer holen.


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

> Die hat auf jeden Fall Priorität. Die HD6950 ist einfach zu langsam.
> 
> Aber weil der Rest eben noch okay ist, würde ich die Grafikkarte zuerst kaufen und testen, ja.
> Einen neuen Unterbau kannst du dir bei Unzufriedenheit noch immer holen.



dann werde ich dies so machen. ich danke euch/dir


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Keine Ursache, Tim.

Kannst ja dann schreiben, wie es läuft. Nur um die Zahl der (hoffentlich) zufriedenen AMD-User zu steigern und zu beweisen, dass die Kombi gut zum Spielen taugt. 
Oder auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> das mit der workstation klingt sehr interessant. inwiefern lohnt sich sowas`?
> also würde es dann doch sinn machen erst mal "nur" eine neue graka zu kaufen...


 ja, schon eine AMD RX 470 für 220€ wäre MEHR als doppelt so schnell im Vergleich zu Deiner AMD 6950. Eine AMD RX 480 wäre noch mal 15-20% schneller.


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

> Kannst ja dann schreiben, wie es läuft. Nur um die Zahl der (hoffentlich) zufriedenen AMD-User zu steigern und zu beweisen, dass die Kombi gut zum Spielen taugt.
> Oder auch nicht.



bin bis heute nur mit amd/ati gefahren und bin bis heute zufrieden mit dem was ich habe bzw bekomme. ich schaue hier und da mal ein paar filme, surfe im internet und spiele gelegentlich mal games. dafür reicht ein amd/ati system meiner meinung nach. ob ich jetzt 60 fps (amd/ati) habe oder 120 (intel/nvidia) das macht mir nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> bin bis heute nur mit amd/ati gefahren und bin bis heute zufrieden mit dem was ich habe bzw bekomme. ich schaue hier und da mal ein paar filme, surfe im internet und spiele gelegentlich mal games. dafür reicht ein amd/ati system meiner meinung nach. ob ich jetzt 60 fps (amd/ati) habe oder 120 (intel/nvidia) das macht mir nichts.


 also, ob AMD oder Intel-CPU, das ist für die Grafikkarte völlig egal. Du kannst auch mit AMD-CPU und Nvidia-Grafikkarte nur 30 FPS haben     Nvidia ist nur aktuell bei den absoluten Top-Karten über 300-400€ besser - die könntest du aber auch mit nem AMD-Prozessor betreiben.


----------



## chokee (22. August 2016)

ich weiß was du meinst. wollte nur damit sagen das ich mit amd bzw ati zufrieden bin. wäre ich sicherlich auch mit nvidia/intel


----------



## chokee (23. August 2016)

https://geizhals.eu/his-radeon-rx-480-iceq-x-roaring-oc-hs-480r8dcbr-a1493500.html

Könnt ihr mir die empfehlen oder habt ihr eine inpetto?
Oh sehe gerade das die aus UK kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2016)

Die RX 480er sind aktuell sehr schwer zu bekommen, vor allen nicht-Standarddesign...  eine Alternative wäre eine AMD RX 470, zB eine PowerColor RX 470 Red Devil ist verfügbar für 220€ und nur 5% langsamer als eine RX 480 Standard. Die hat aber halt "nur" 4GB RAM. Aber trotzdem VIEL schneller als Deine 6950.


----------



## chokee (23. August 2016)

nah, wenn schon denn schon :p


----------



## chokee (28. August 2016)

welche soll ich mir denn holen?

8192MB XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_1114627.html

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grafikkarte-...102fc5&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=18&sd=252504237592

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAPPHIRE-Rad...237592?hash=item3aca6ce618:g:x~EAAOSwtnpXpSdp

oder gar eine ganz andere auf die ich warten sollte?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

also, ich würde in jedem Falle, wenn es AMD sein soll, eine RX 480 nehmen. Die R9 390(X) braucht viel zu viel Strom, das ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und wäre maximal eine Option, wenn es ein Schnäppchen für 220-230€ wäre.

Was vlt aktuell noch interessant ist, wenn es keine RX 480 unter 280-300€ gibt: die RX 470 ist deutlich besser verfügbar und kostet mit 4GB RAM auch nur 200-230€. Die RX 480 ist aber halt ein Stück besser.


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

ich denke ich nehme die powercolor red devil rx 480 8gb


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> ich denke ich nehme die powercolor red devil rx 480 8gb


  da musst du nur aufpassen, die ist sehr lang (31cm) - das passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse. Das normale Zalman Z9 Plus geht laut meiner Info nur bis 29cm - beim neuen Z9 NEO würde die Karte passen.

Kann aber auch sein, dass du da einen Teil der Festplattenhalterung wegmachen kannst und es doch passt - ich hab aber online auf die Schnelle nur gesehen, dass ins Zalman Z9 und Z9 Plus nur Karten bis 29cm passen.


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

meine HIS hat
26 x 4,2 x 14,2 cm
puh du hast recht, da fehlen am ende echt mm und die festplattenhalterung lässt sich auch nicht so einfach entfernen. hats du eine andere lösung parat?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

Die hier is 28cm lang 8192MB XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  UND lieferbar für knappe 300€. auch bei zb Alternate  https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon...duct/1292106?campaign=Grafikkarte/XFX/1292106   ist halt nur sehr dezent übertaktet. Die Black Edition hat 7% mehr Takt, kostet aber auch 20€ mehr. XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder vom Takt und Preis genau dazwischen: die Nitro von Sapphire Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G D5 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und sogar nur 24cm lang.


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

hmm ist der unterschied hoch zur red devil?  also die devil scheint bei mindfactory topseller zu sein. und von den oben genannten habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. wie wäre es ansonsten mit nem guten p/l tower? falls es sich lohnt

edit: also ich tendiere schon klar zu der red devil. hab mich da einigermaßen gut durchgelesen und in tests schneidet diese auch gut ab. entweder muss ich die halterung der festplatte iwie ablösen oder ein neuen tower kaufen/bauen

edit edit: die gtr black edit. scheint auch einiges auf dem kasten zu haben... hmmmm. ich kenne mich mit XFX nicht aus..


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> hmm ist der unterschied hoch zur red devil?  also die devil scheint bei mindfactory topseller zu sein. und von den oben genannten habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. wie wäre es ansonsten mit nem guten p/l tower? falls es sich lohnt
> 
> edit: also ich tendiere schon klar zu der red devil. hab mich da einigermaßen gut durchgelesen und in tests schneidet diese auch gut ab. entweder muss ich die halterung der festplatte iwie ablösen oder ein neuen tower kaufen/bauen
> 
> edit edit: die gtr black edit. scheint auch einiges auf dem kasten zu haben... hmmmm


 Die Karten sind alle nicht schlecht - die einen haben halt etwas mehr, die anderen etwas weniger Takt, und die Kühlung kann halt anders sein, so dass man die gleiche Temperatur nur etwas lauter hinbekommt. Aber XFX ist auch seit vielen Jahren etabliert, Sapphire sowieso. Und gerade WEGEN der schwierigen Liefersituation kannst du bei der RX 480 nun wirklich nicht die Verkaufszahlen als Anzeichen dafür nehmen, ob eine Karte gut oder schlecht ist 


Wenn du trotzdem, nur weil du meinst, die Red Devil sei klar besser, nen neuen Tower willst:  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_916998.html


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

> Und gerade WEGEN der schwierigen Liefersituation kannst du bei der RX 480 nun wirklich nicht die Verkaufszahlen als Anzeichen dafür nehmen, ob eine Karte gut oder schlecht ist



da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. die GTR scheint auf dem niveau der red devil zu sein und dazu noch etwas kleiner/kürzer.

wie sieht denn deine meinung aus? was würdest du dir holen von denen?
also ich tendiere zu devil, aufgrund der guten testberichte, kann mir auch locker 60-90 euro sparen da ich mir kein neues gehäuse kaufen müsste aufgrund der GTR und die XFX hat 3 jahre garantie und 5 Jahre auf die lüfter... hmmm


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

Also, XFX hat in den letzten Jahren an sich immer nen ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht, und ich wüsste nichts, was gegen die spricht. FALLS die Lüfter "zu laut" sein sollten, kann man da auch selber mit Software was umstellen, denn oft kühlen die Lüfter auf eine Temp, die an sich gar nicht nötig ist, und mit 20% weniger Drehspeed wäre die Karte immer noch mehr als kühl genug


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

über welche temp sprechen wir? was ist noch gesung? 

also meine his radeon iceq turbo läuft seit jahren auf 80 +- grad und lebt noch


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

chokee schrieb:


> über welche temp sprechen wir? was ist noch gesung?
> 
> also meine his radeon iceq turbo läuft seit jahren auf 80 +- grad und lebt noch


  also, das hängt immer vom Chip ab, zb bei ner R9 290 sind 90 Grad nicht "gefährlich", aber ab da regelt die Karte dann idR den Takt etwas runter. Bei ner RX 480 weiß ich es nicht genau, aber bei 80 ist es sicher noch nicht bedenklich - viele werden aber halt "krampfhaft" auf zB 60 Grad gekühlt und drehen mit 70% Speed, und wenn DAS zu laut sein SOLLTE, dann experimentier mit zB "nur" 50% Drehzahl statt 70%, und vlt reicht das schon aus für trotzdem nur 70 Grad UND ist leise. Meine R9 290 von Asus zB war ab 60% deutlich zu hören bei Last, wurde "nur" 75 Grad warm. Ich hab es dann auf 50% gestellt: nicht mehr rauszuhören, und Temps halt dann bei 85, was für die R9 290 aber okay ist.


----------



## chokee (29. August 2016)

ich werde nochmals eine nacht drüber schlafen. ich schaue ob ich platz schaffen kann im gehäuse, wenn nicht dann xfx oder vergleichbares. 
ich danke dir für deine mühen, ich melde mich


----------

